# Visa question, cancellation! help



## Sonnyjimbob

I’m in my 3rd year at the company, permanent contract in freezone. I am planning on resigning and they will most likely ask me to work my 2 months notice. We would part on good terms. 

After my notice I plan to go home for 6 weeks and then return to UAE on visit visa and find a new job. 

Question: I wish to keep my NBD bank account, rented apartment (not linked to company), dewa, etisalat and my car going as normal. Are these affected when my visa is cancelled?? how and to what extent. 

I have no debt or loans. 
any have experience of this?


----------



## Hassli

I resigned almost 2 months ago, I still have my NBD account and will be use for my new employer.

As for the apartment, DEWA and Etisalat, as long as you will keep them or didn't apply for cancellation of your contract with your real estate/landlord, dewa and etisalat..then it will still valid and in effect


----------



## wandabug

As long as you don't change anything you should be OK. Do your bills, bank statement go to your own PO Box or your work? IF it goes to your work PO they may return it to the bank and the bank may then close your account (with your funds). If you don't have a PO Box get one now while you still have a res visa to show them.

Make copies of your res visa before it is cancelled - might come in use when you return!!


----------



## Sonnyjimbob

Bills go to work but I have time to change the PO box. 

I was told when the PRO takes you to the airport after the visa is cancelled you need to have closed anything linked to the visa, such as dewa, bank etc etc


----------



## wandabug

It used to be like that but has changed now and you now have 28 days from when your visa is cancelled to leave the country. You give your passport to your PRO and he will hand it back to you in 2-3 days with the visa cancelled - no need to go to the airport.
If you do not inform DEWA, Bank etc, they are none the wiser.


----------



## bigbaddom

All the replies are correct. 

If you ever had a loan or a credit card and asked the company for a salary certificate they may tell the bank you have resigned.

If a company advises a bank that the employee has resigned the bank will immediately freeze any credit card and bank account to ensure it gets its money before you leave.

Many people have had credit balances frozen and been left pennyless untill the bank has verfied the accounts are clear.


----------



## meseta

Good day all,
I have just left a free zone company and hope to remain in the UAE until I find a new job. My company just sent me this 

"Once the passport is submitted for cancelation, the passport will be with DAFZA for a couple of days and then with the company until your departure from UAE."

and this

"On the date of your travel, the company PRO will come to the airport with your passport and the cancellation paper and as you exit, he will give you the passport and he will get the cancellation paper stamped at the immigration."

Ref Wandabug's info above, which is correct ? 

Any info would be appreciated,
Thank you.
M.


----------



## edelshams

*Visa Cancel and Ban*



wandabug said:


> It used to be like that but has changed now and you now have 28 days from when your visa is cancelled to leave the country. You give your passport to your PRO and he will hand it back to you in 2-3 days with the visa cancelled - no need to go to the airport.
> If you do not inform DEWA, Bank etc, they are none the wiser.




Hi, I work in Abu dhabi for 2 years and 3 months and I decided not to renew it because I want to change my employer and work position. and my Previous employer agreed with that. I go back in the philippines last October, that is why I think they cancel my 2 years residence visa because I am overstayed in abu dhabi and also it is expired already last august.

My question is do I have a 6-month ban even I finish my contract ? how can I lift the ban? please help me, I have a contact from my previous employer so if ever there is my problem I will ask him to fix it. I have a job Offer in Dubai and I want to accept it and work there for a new employer. Thanks you!


----------



## BedouGirl

Once you visa has been cancelled, you need to exit within 29 days. Exit means leave the country. Whether this is by road or 'plane doesn't matter. Having said that, however, I am not sure if there is anything different within DAFZA rules, but I doubt it. Your company is holding onto the passport because they want to make sure you exit.

To the second poster. I am not sure I quite understand. Did you mean that you have not exited the country since your visa was cancelled? If so, I think this would mean you are illegally here.


----------



## edelshams

BedouGirl said:


> Once you visa has been cancelled, you need to exit within 29 days. Exit means leave the country. Whether this is by road or 'plane doesn't matter. Having said that, however, I am not sure if there is anything different within DAFZA rules, but I doubt it. Your company is holding onto the passport because they want to make sure you exit.
> 
> To the second poster. I am not sure I quite understand. Did you mean that you have not exited the country since your visa was cancelled? If so, I think this would mean you are illegally here.



Hi Bedougirl, thanks for the info..

I am already here in the philippines last october 25, 2011, so it means to say that my residence visa is already cancelled. because we both I and my employer decided not to renew my visa. so to be able to go back in the philippines I go with the PRO in the visa cancellation section in abu dhabi airport. to pay my overstayed in abu dhabi as well as to cancel my residence visa.

my concern is can i go back in dubai without any problem? because i have a job offer with a new employer in dubai.


----------



## Maz25

meseta said:


> Good day all,
> I have just left a free zone company and hope to remain in the UAE until I find a new job. My company just sent me this
> 
> "Once the passport is submitted for cancelation, the passport will be with DAFZA for a couple of days and then with the company until your departure from UAE."
> 
> and this
> 
> "On the date of your travel, the company PRO will come to the airport with your passport and the cancellation paper and as you exit, he will give you the passport and he will get the cancellation paper stamped at the immigration."
> 
> Ref Wandabug's info above, which is correct ?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated,
> Thank you.
> M.


Wanda's info is correct. I left the UAE 3 months ago and had my passport returned to me within 24 hours of handing it to the company to have the visa cancelled. I left about 2 weeks after the visa was cancelled and went to the airport on my own.

Your company may simply have a policy which dictates that they accompany all employees to the airport. You should contact HR and advise them that you will be remaining in the UAE to look for a new job and then take it from there.


----------



## Tsu Tsu

*Things to do after resignation notification*




bigbaddom said:


> All the replies are correct.
> 
> If you ever had a loan or a credit card and asked the company for a salary certificate they may tell the bank you have resigned.
> 
> If a company advises a bank that the employee has resigned the bank will immediately freeze any credit card and bank account to ensure it gets its money before you leave.
> 
> Many people have had credit balances frozen and been left pennyless untill the bank has verfied the accounts are clear.


Hi. I submitted notification (1 month) of resignation to my company very recently this wk. I may have to go back to my country but I would like to stay in Dubai till the end of August this year as a 'big vacation' having visa runs as my flat's rent contract will last at the end of Sep 2012 only. Could anyone advise for the followings:
- How soon do I have to withdraw the cash from my bank account before to be freezed? I do not have any loans; just some hundred AED of the credit card outstanding payment only. Is it prudent for me to close out the bank account before to be freezed by them as I am afraid of being taken away all my fund?
- After the visa cancellation, could I sell my car to any u-car dealers at the end Aug 2012 (with no resident visa then; but visiting visa only)? Its insurance and registration are valid till Oct. 2012. No loan with the car.
Thanks.


----------

